# how to:  reset make



## sidney6 (Aug 4, 2009)

I didn't get the options selected correctly, in the make process, while installing from the ports collection.  How do I tell it to disregard what has previously been done, and restart the process with a clean slate?

I did read the manual for make, but I didn't see it.

Thanks,
sid


----------



## Voltar (Aug 4, 2009)

cd into the port directory and run

`# make config`

To reconfigure. Then just compile and install like normal.


If you have the port installed already you may need to use `# make deinstall && make reinstall` instead of `# make install`


----------



## phoenix (Aug 4, 2009)

Now would be an excellent time to read the ports(7) man page.


----------



## morbit (Aug 4, 2009)

Check rmconfig, showconfig etc. By default all config options for all ports are stored in /var/db/ports.


(Read man anyway  )


----------

